# Thinking of more cichlids to add....



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey guys! I know this is the millionth question, but I guess that's what you are here for .
Anyway I am planning to add a couple more cichlids into my tank and wanted opinions. I am having an all male tank, which I heard is ok, I don't want any females because I have heard that the males get more aggressive than they already are, so no thanks.

Here are a couple I am looking at:

Pseudotropheus Polit (worried may too be aggressive for what I already have in the tank)
Pseudotropheus sp. elongatus chewere
Iodotropheus sprengerae "rusty" (really want him)
Cynotilapia afra cobue

I know that these guys stay around 5-6 inches so I am noy worried about the size. I've read about them, but anyone dealt with these guys? And can I add them to what I already have?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't see a problem with adding them to your tank, I'd do it at once if you can, as mbuna have attitude problems. And hiding places in your tank, should be fine though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

With enough hiding spots in the tank, you should be fine. I know the Rusty Cichlids are pretty docile. Afra Cobue are pretty aggressive for their size, but mostly just between males, in my experience, and that was with females in the tank to fight over.

I am not sure about the elongatus and polit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's the pic of the tank, need more rock.....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would skip the elongatus. They have a reputation as mean like an M. auratus. The others are all mild for mbuna and should do fine together.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pretty tank, but do add more rock.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea, I agree, I would add more pile of rocks in the left side of the tank, dont just go for big rocks, larger pile of small rocks so has bunch of crooks and craneys to swim in and out of


----------



## Moltenice (Mar 18, 2007)

I have the same piece you have the in the center I believe. Is it hollow plastic? My fish LOVE the one I have, the Zebra has taken it over as his own.

I would personally recommend these

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/2059/product.web

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/3744/product.web

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/19027/product.web

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/2027/product.web


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

You may want to add more than a couple since the established mbuna's may initially treat them as intruders to their territory.

Adding four or more will disperse any aggression each individual fish will receive. If harassment does occur, four new fish will receive half the aggression that two new fish would.

You could easily TRIPLE the quantity of cichilds you have in your 75gal (going from 6 to 18).


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

^ I agree... why not add 5 or so of the new fish? It will help them get established as a group. Also, I had something like 12 africans in a 38g at one time... you can pump your stocking up quite a bit.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

you guys are dangerous - i'm now looking at cichlids in a more serious light... *looks around the apt to see where a 55g might fit...*


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Dangerous is right... I just put down on a deposit on a 175 gallon bowfront. $1000 for the whole setup, with dual sumps and everything. It's an over $4000 setup new!!! Whoooooooooo!!!!!


----------

